# 2015 NSW 190 Invitation Updates



## Adrian Dharmendra

Any updates on the 2015 NSW invitation for 190 visa ; I heard that emails for invitations had begun yesterday.


----------



## marcoamv

do you know is some fellow has received any invitation??

regards..


----------



## Adrian Dharmendra

Ya, I got the invitation to apply for state nomination for 190


----------



## marcoamv

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...v640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=1232725633


----------



## uxmanali

I got the invite today had applied on 25th April


----------



## gagan.28

I applied for NSW under category 190 on June 26 . Any idea, when I can expect response ?


----------



## faraznaqvi

*NSW EOI Submitted 28Jun-15*

I submitted EOI on 28th June 15. Has NSW started sending invites? Any one got it who applied after 25th June 15?

Thanks


----------



## gagan.28

I checked on others websites and according to them state sponsorship takes at least a month. So may be, we can expect by end of July.


----------



## richagrovergandhi

Hi All,

I had submitted my NSW EOI on Skillselect on 7th August for the HR Adviser occupation (this is on the CSOL). Have 75 points in total (70+5).

Any thoughts by when can I expect a response from them? How long do they usually take to respond?

Thanks,
Richa


----------



## Wiresitaly2015

I have created EOI on 20 Jan 2016, 
What should be the ideal time of receiving response from any state, can u please suggest me ??


----------



## Wiresitaly2015

I have obtained my skills assessment outcome from engineer Australia last month. My noc is 233311. In my assessment outcome the period of professional experience is mentioned from june'2008 to November'2015. I am completing 8years of experience in june'2016. Can I update my EOI to claim 5 points for 189 class visa after June'2016 without updating my skills assessment report ??? Is it possible ??


----------

